# Too cold for rats??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wondering how cold is too cold for rats??
My 4 girls live in my bedroom which isnt heated and has a dodgy window! Im worried how they will cope this winter though. They have plenty of bedding and a couple of covered houses in their cage, although they all tend to sleep together in a peg basket anyways!
I mean I was happy burrowed down under my covers last year, will they be the same??


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wondering this too. My rats are in my bedroom and I rarely put the heater on. I give them hammocks which they can burrow into and houses with bedding to sleep in, but I wonder if they are ok. They did well last winter but I did put the heater on when it got really cold.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I came into the lounge this morning and it was freezing, I picked Edd up out of the rat pile and hes really warm so I dont think there is anything to worry about (fingers crossed)


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought a heat pad for our degu from [email protected] - best £20 I've ever spent. He loves to cuddle up on to it. Your ratties might like it too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> I just bought a heat pad for our degu from [email protected] - best £20 I've ever spent. He loves to cuddle up on to it. Your ratties might like it too.


Are they safe if they chew them? might have to get err several (quickly works out how many cages we have)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow thanks hun I was wondering about this too so thanks for asking!! Been looking at those snuggle pads for the buns this winter...but rats are more chewy...as in they chew more :lol: so not sure? xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think those heat pads are dangerous if chewed, don't hold me to that though!

Also, I find rats do much better when it's cold rather than when it's hot! We had to put the heating on the other day, we were so cold, and they ended up sprawled all over the cage looking as though they were melting!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I don't think those heat pads are dangerous if chewed, don't hold me to that though!
> 
> Also, I find rats do much better when it's cold rather than when it's hot! We had to put the heating on the other day, we were so cold, and they ended up sprawled all over the cage looking as though they were melting!


Am in library at uni but that made me laugh out loud..oops!!! Bless them!! but great image.

Yeah mine are in the converted attic but its not the warmest place in the world...hamsters were fine last year but thinking of getting an electric heater for when it gets really cold! xx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

as long as it doesn't get below 4/5 deg c they should be fine. they can cope with lower but for safetys sake i wouldn't risk it. i've had 3 rats die on me in extreme cold -6 deg c when they were in the shed and had plenty of provisions to keep them warm too. We have a thermo in the rat room that shows how cold/hot it has been so we can adjust their bedding accordingly.

if you've got a radiator in the rats room you should have it on the * setting anyway to avoid burst pipes or put it on the lowest heat setting so they get some warmth and move the cage closer.

we have the rad in rat-town on low and leave the door open during the day so that heat from the rest of the house can get in there (blinds are always down so also helps keep heat in).

you can put the cosies under the cage instead of in it if they are harmful chewed, the cage bottom is usually thin enough to let the heat through. 
i usually put an old blanket or towel over ours to keep the heat in more too. take it off or flip it back when we get in.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They seem to be just really hard type of plastic that goes in the microwave. It says on the label, for rabbits, hamsters etc...my degu is very chewy too but he hasn't had a go at this yet. :thumbup:


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was worried about my rats being cold but like TDM said, whenever I pick them up they're always toasty so I'm sure they must be fine...although, is it wrong to use one as a neck warmer on chilly mornings??? :lol: (I'm joking!!!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

jellybean01 said:


> I was worried about my rats being cold but like TDM said, whenever I pick them up they're always toasty so I'm sure they must be fine...although, is it wrong to use one as a neck warmer on chilly mornings??? :lol: (I'm joking!!!)


No not wrong at all, is there another reason for keeping rats


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No not wrong at all, is there another reason for keeping rats


Yeah...wearing eau de ratty!! xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I worry about my guys too...they are in an insulated shed, but it's still cold in there. But the other day i put my hand in their nest and it was like a little oven! All7 were snuggled together! And they are eating me out of house and home getting their winter reserves!


----------

